# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رتبه ١١٥٣ منطقه ٢ رياضي ، دانشگاه تهران؟

## amir_aloneboy777

سلام دوستان من رتبم ١١٥٣ منطقه ٢ شد بنظرتون ميتونم عمران تهران يا مكانيك خواجه نصير بيارم،؟ كلا عمران يا مكانيك ( اولويت با عمران)كجاي تهران ميشه قبول شد؟

----------


## Navid2016

> سلام دوستان من رتبم ١١٥٣ منطقه ٢ شد بنظرتون ميتونم عمران تهران يا مكانيك خواجه نصير بيارم،؟ كلا عمران يا مكانيك ( اولويت با عمران)كجاي تهران ميشه قبول شد؟


دانسگاه تهران صنایع یا مواد . ولی خواجه نصیر فکر کنم هر رشته ای که خواستین.

----------


## king of konkur

با اجازه استارتر
منم شدم 1570 منطقه دو رشته ریاضی
تو تهران میتونم صنایع جایی بیارم؟رشته های دیگه رو چطور؟

----------


## amir_aloneboy777

عاپ

----------


## ali-sha

کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه - انتخاب رشته

----------


## amir_aloneboy777

> کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه - انتخاب رشته


دوست عزيز تو اين سيستم خيلي از فاكتورا مشخص نيست وگرنه استفاده از تخمين رتبه قلمچيو همه بلدن

----------


## amir_aloneboy777

عاپ

----------


## amir_aloneboy777

كسي نظري نداره؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------

